# WTB : Seiko Automatic diver



## mitadoc

*WTB : Seiko Automatic diver*


View Advert


Good evening. I am after SKX007/009 or Samurai/Stargate , maybe Sumo if the price is fair.

Thanks in advance.




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

12/05/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£200



*Category*

Wanted


----------

